# Teamspeak Passwort



## Areson (14. September 2008)

Hallo. Ich habe dank der E-Mail Spamaktion einen Premiumacc bekommen. Habe nun einen TS Kanal eingerichtet. Das Problem ist, dass ich den nicht mit einem Passwort schützen kann. Ich hab es nun schon mehrfach versucht aber es geht nicht. Ich hab auch keine Rechte in meinem Channel. Also könnte ich nicht mal einen Störenfried kicken. Ist das so gewollt? Wenn ja ist es ja echt sinnlos einen eigenen Channel zu haben in dem man aber nix zu sagen hat.


----------



## Areson (19. September 2008)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (19. September 2008)

Hier die Schritte um deinen Channel mit einem Passwort zu belegen:

Öffne myBuffed -> unter my Profile findest du den Link _Einstellungen_ -> dort kannst du auf die Premiumeinstellungen Zugriff nehmen -> unter _Meinen Teamspeak-Channel aktivieren / deaktivieren_ findest du die optionale Eingabe von einem Channelpasswort.

Hoffe damit ist deine Frage geklärt, falls nicht dann schreib es nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Areson (20. September 2008)

Das funktioniert aber irgendwie nicht. Hab es nun schon mehrfach versucht. Passwort eingegeben, Channel aktiviert, Channel wurde aktiviert ist aber nicht mit einem Passwort versehen. 

Bekommt man irgendwelche Rechte als Channel Admin für seinen Channel?


----------



## Kolimdo (25. September 2008)

Ich probiere auch schon seit längerer Zeit diese Passwort einzurichten.
Der Channel wird immer nur als registriert erstellt und nicht als Registriert/Passwort, obwohl ich das Passwort eingegeben habe.

Gruss,
Kolimdo


----------



## Areson (29. September 2008)

Was ist das nur für ein Support hier? MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!??


----------



## x3n0n (29. September 2008)

Hast du JavaScript aktiviert? Blockt ein Werbeblocker?


----------



## Thesahne (29. September 2008)

Vllt cookies aktivieren oder so? oder halt addons deaktivbieren vllt wird das ja i-wie als spam gewertet oder so?^^
ne kleine frage hab ich nebenbei auch noch... Is das normal dass man als nicht-premium die premium-einstellungen verändern kann und nen ts server einrichten kann oder wurde ich ausversehen zum premium gemacht und wird man automatisch premium wenn man bei der datenbank mithilft oder wie is das?*g* ich weiß bisher nur dass man sich premium "erkaufen" muss?


----------



## Areson (1. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ich hab Java aktiviert und nein ich hab keinen Werbeblocker. Wie gesagt, ich kann den Channel aktivieren und deaktivieren. Der Channel funktioniert auch einwandfrei. Nur ist es völlig egal ob ich vor dem Aktivieren ein Passwort setze oder nicht. Der Channel wird immer ohne Passwort aktiviert. 

@Thesahne: Wenn du damals mit bei den Leuten warst die diese 1000 E-Mails mit dem WAR Betakey bekommen haben bist du wahrscheinlich deshalb Premium. Haben alle ein halbes Jahr Premium als Entschädigung bekommen.


----------



## derroteGobbo (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Problem wegen dem TS-Channel.

Bin ebenfalls durch diese Mailaktion zum Premiumuser geworden, allerdings kann ich den TS-Channel nicht mal aktivieren.
Da passiert einfach nichts.
Java ist aktiviert, Cookies ebenfalls, Popup-Blocker extra ausgeschaltet, allerdings klappt die Aktivierung nach wie vor nicht.

Kann mir irgendwer helfen?    *ratlos*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG, der rote Gobbo


----------



## Kolimdo (5. Oktober 2008)

Hab das mit dem Passwort mal an support@buffed.de geschrieben.
Viell. wird der Bug dann nächste Woche behoben.

Gruss,
Kolimdo


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2008)

Kolimdo schrieb:


> Hab das mit dem Passwort mal an support@buffed.de geschrieben.
> Viell. wird der Bug dann nächste Woche behoben.



Naja fast.. es geht jetzt wieder. *g*


----------

